# SGPC Passes Resolution Against BJP MLA



## Archived_Member16 (Apr 15, 2011)

April 16, 2011

*SGPC passes resolution against BJP MLA*

IP Singh, TNN | Apr 16, 2011, 05.23am IST

*JALANDHAR*: A day after people flayed the stopping of fresh water flow into Kali Bein, as a good part of the downstream stretch remained dry even on Baisakhi day and people could take a dip in it, Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee (SGPC) on Friday passed a resolution against Bharatiya Janata Party MLA Amarjit Sahi for denying historicity of the river and terming it just an ordinary drain. SGPC has asked him to apologize from the Sikh community for such "obnoxious and hurting" remarks about an important historical place. 

The issue was raised in the SGPC executive meeting on Friday by its general secretary Sukhdev Singh Bhaur, who said that these remarks were highly obnoxious and intolerable. SGPC sources said that all the executive members and office bearers strongly condemned the remarks and decided to pass a resolution against him. 

The SGPC in its resolution said that the BJP MLA had no right to distort the Sikh history with such objectionable remarks and in future he should mind his language before speaking out on the issue. It further said that these remarks hurt the sentiments of the Sikh community as they were not only in poor taste but contrary to the established history. The Sikh body asked him to tender unconditional apology for his remarks. 

Sahi had got the release of water into the Bein completely stopped from Mukerian hydel channel on January 30. While strongly opposing release of water in it, he even denied the historicity of the Bein saying that it was an ordinary drain and was not the Bein. 

"Bein is somewhere else," he had said even as according to historical accounts Guru Nanak, founder of Sikhism, got enlightenment while taking a bath in the Bein and even important historical marks are also present along the rivulet. 

Baba Sukhjit Singh, deputy of Baba Balbir Singh Seechewal, said that the MLA even used the same remarks in the presence of Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal, who had convened a meeting in the last week of March on the issue of releasing water in the Bein. Sahi had got the water stopped claiming that it had caused water logging along the upstream stretch. However, it came out that drains in the area had not been cleaned by the drainage department for the last several years and the official machinery also failed to regulate the excess flow of water used to produce power at a hydro power plant at the Terkiana head. 

*source*: http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ution-against-BJP-MLA/articleshow/7996766.cms


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Apr 16, 2011)

Dear Soul_jyot,
                      My immediate comment and thought - it is election time - hard work is done by people like Baba Balbir Singh Seechewal tongue is wagged by those looking for votes - see if SGPC even remember the issue in a month's time! The CM should be embalmed and put Hindu temple.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 16, 2011)

The BJP reveals its TRUE COLOURS many many times a YEAR...especially at Sikh Gurpurabs, Sikh takhats, and in the PRESENCE of the Badals and SGPC stalwarts and Jathedars who always keep SILENT.
1. The BJP leaders kept on referring to Baba Banda SINGH as Banda BAIRAGI....repeatedly at the Opening ceremony of the Banda Singh memorial recently..
2. The President of India !!! kept referring to Guru Gobind Singh Ji as just govind and then as Govind RAAM - while reading from a PREPARED SPEECH at Harmandar sahib, in the presence of sgpc, jathedars, badal etc.
3. The BJP leaders have ALWAYS and without FAIL either insulted or denigrated Sikh Gurus, Sikh history, or Sikh martyrs at SIKH FUNCTIONS.
4. just too many incidents.....if you are not convinced..just wait for the NEXT Sikh gurpurab where the Badals invite the BJP to speak on Sikh Gurus/history..they WILL REPEAT their INSULTS and on the FACE of Badals sgpc presidents and jathedars sitting on stage...and not one will get up to silence them. BADAL says the BJP is his wife..if so HE IS HENPECKED!! or its the other way around..and Badal is the Dutiful Bharatee Wife who endures all insults from patee parmeshar.:angryyoungkaur:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 16, 2011)

AND YES..this "protest" is definitley a Fishing for Sikh Votes by the Badals. Not genuine at all and as devindershajanl says..it will be soon confiend to  t he dustbin by makkarr - just as soon as the sgpc election is:swordfight-kudiyan: over.


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Apr 16, 2011)

Dear Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji,
                                     <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0cm; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->  I take following points from your comments:
1. Misery likes company - the uneducated leaders 'badels' and 'bjp politicians' need each other to make them look as though they stand vertical (i.e. not bent)
2. All Sikhs need to learn respectful and sincere titles for the Gurus and our fighters so that people who either flower up the titles or abuse them truly and easily stand out to Gursikhs and these people can be repudiated en mass!
3. This one is more of a question - we need to involve people like Dr. Sukhpreet Singh Udhoke to go to print with his historical and Sikhi matt so that more people like him act as disseminators of knowledge for the general public.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 16, 2011)

Now the Other side...according to the MLA involved..the EXCESS Water in the Bein River has been shut OFf due to flooding/seepage into the fileds of surrounding fields. Hundreds of farmers affected came out to support him and shouted slogans agnaisnt baba seechewaal for ignoring their plight. Assemblyman says Makkar should have heard his side before passing the sgpc resolution...so it does look like a vote fishing expedition by makkar after all...
Baba SEECHEWAL is well known for RAILROADING/BULLDOZING his way over well being of farmers whose fileds line the Bein river banks...at one such demonstration i visited about 3 years ago...his GOONS were rushing farmers with sticks and beating them. At that tiem seechewaal wanted each farmer to give up 20 ft of land by the river banks for tree planting...and a Punjabi farmer will give up his mother but not an inch of his land !! hence the demonstration that turned violent..guess seechewaal didnt figure on that...


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Apr 17, 2011)

Gyani Ji,
             (_.his GOONS were rushing farmers with sticks and beating them._)
What came first the river or the farmers - what have they done to look after the edges of the river? Seechewal (I am not in on the full story) as I see it, gives them an example to say this is how the river can be cleaned, if the farmers are Sikhs - I would have thought they would thank him and give him a hand. If the river errosion is so bad (assuming that is the case as Seechewal thinks trees would stem it) may be because the river means something to Sikhs, our Akal Takhat, SGPC (I persume it would not occur to brahmanic Punjab government) who are loaded with SIKH money can line the banks with bricks or concrete or is that too Sikhi!
I have never heard of anybody complain about too much water in Punjab (I guess votes can) May be this behaviour has kept us at least 30 years technically behind China who pulled their heads out of opium and did something - we cannot see beyond VOTES and foresake the infrastructure required for our children to enjoy what our forefathers gave their lives for.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

1. a BABA is a holy man....absolutley no question of allowing/condoning... strong arm tactics...i saw one farmer with an broken nose ( hes about 70+ judgng form his white beard)....river or no river..HUMANITY comes FIRST.

2. The Farmers are subsistence farmers..each having just about 2 killas (acres) just barely ENOUGH as it is...they farm right up to the road sides...every inch is valuable....river or no river...Some farms unfortunately surrounded by the WINDING bein on 3 sides...that farmer will lose HALF his land....if he gives away 20 feet all around...nearby to sultanpur the river winds like a snake coiled tightly...

3. not easy to solve many problems...but each sector ahs to be considered..


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Apr 18, 2011)

Gyani Ji,
            Forgive me for the views I have presented. My comments and information is what I have read (I know that significant amount of the information out there is or can be tainted).
However it came to mind that with the destructive element in Punjab and Indian Government, SGPC and Akal Takhat and I would not be surprised about people who want to stop people like Seechawal showing them up. For that reason the incidence could have been staged by them. As I heard Seechawal did the cleaning of the river without any funds and support from anybody, I was impressed - I would like to see other people with these sentiments!
But if you are sure that it was a reality that Seechawal's helper got carried away - further search on him will be needed. I am always looking for some people who I think contribute to Sikhi so their names can be used as examples to lift the general moral of Sikhs and Gursikhs.
I just read the news that Australian Sikhs are also disappointed with Punjab Sikh leadership - http://sikhsindia.blogspot.com/2011/04/australian-sikh-gurdwara-prabandhak.html
I would think now a '*Commonwealth of Sikhs*' is required where Punjab India and Punjab Pakistan have one vote each along with all the other countries as separate votes and Akal Takhat functions with agreement of these component countries. In my opinion Akal Takhat should not even be in India but move depending on which country does most for the Sikhs and Sikhi.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 18, 2011)

davinderdhanjal said:


> Gyani Ji,
> Forgive me for the views I have presented. My comments and information is what I have read (I know that significant amount of the information out there is or can be tainted).
> However it came to mind that with the destructive element in Punjab and Indian Government, SGPC and Akal Takhat and I would not be surprised about people who want to stop people like Seechawal showing them up. For that reason the incidence could have been staged by them. As I heard Seechawal did the cleaning of the river without any funds and support from anybody, I was impressed - I would like to see other people with these sentiments!
> But if you are sure that it was a reality that Seechawal's helper got carried away - further search on him will be needed. I am always looking for some people who I think contribute to Sikhi so their names can be used as examples to lift the general moral of Sikhs and Gursikhs.
> ...



These are all good points. I wish more Sikhs were becoming pro-active to tackle matters affecting them.
2.There should be a Commonwealth of Sikh nations..in fact there have been previous attempts..WSO - World Sikh organsiation..Confederation of Sikhs (founded by IOSS / Kendri Singh sabha Chandigarh) etc but havent really got off the ground yet due to a lack of support.
3. Baba seechewaal's environemntal work is beyond dispute. I have personally met the man and also toured his projects and helped a bit financially. His effort is indeed praiseworthy. Another Baba involved in such works is Khadoor sahib walah Baba who plants trees along roads in Khadoor sahib, Goindwaal. That effort is also praiseworthy. He also set up an Ultra Modern computerised Sikh Audio/Video Museum in Khadoor Sahib with the help of the Canadain Sikhs..but when i viisted it more than 50% of the Computer monitors were out of service, buttons not working etc. maint is bad. By now ( if nothing was done) i think the entire museum would have become a white-elephant ( paint peeling and tusks missing !!) This is NOT a joke - Punjab's WHITE ELEPHANTS too look so broken down and neglected with grass growing around them that they look like ancient ruins rather than modern "white-elephants"..).
4. Sikhs and Babas today are a bit too "holier than thous"..they go for the unimportant things...like declaring Sultanpur Lodhi a "Holy City"..so all meat shops, liquor stalls, tobacco shops etc etc are closed down and shifted out. This is shortsighted..angers the other communities who are not sikhs and have equal rights to buy meat etc and also defeats the purpose becasue I beleive the effort should be on PARCHAAR to stop the SIKHS - not removing/shifting shops. I saw no shops selling meat and alcohol..BUT inside each of the DOZENS of Marriage palaces INSIDE the town limits..SIKH wedding parties had unlimited sheraab and meat being served...so the plot has been lost !! Its obvious the SIKHS went out a little distance to BUy the meat and alcohol.just a small inconvenience thats all....
Please carry on contributing your valuable ideas..i really appreciate your inputs. We must work together if we want improvements..

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 18, 2011)

AKAL TAKHAT is an INSTITUTION..not a BUILDING as is deemd to be at present.
The QUALIFICATIONS of a Takhat Jathedar are clearly written in SGGS...Tkahat baheh takhtaan de laik...ONLY those who DESERVE to be seated on the THRONE shoudl be there...present situation si under POLITICALHEGEMONY..not religious Dharma. Thus its a FAILURE.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 18, 2011)

We keep ignoring the fact that the jathedar and his staff are civil servants, on the pay roll of the sitting government in Punjab by constitutional arrangement. Badal's government is the bread and butter of the Takht. Therefore, the position will always be colored by politics, unless the constitution is changed. Some jathedars have managed to navigate their way to freedom from government influence, others not. I don't see how the political truth of this is resolvable.

Related point only. India is a "secular" nation. Constitutional support for all religions is expressed in the case of Sikhism by the governments' financial support of the Takht, center of the Sikh religion. The matter was resolved in this way in India during the years leading up to and after Independence. Perhaps it was a proper solution given the circumstances of history at that time.

However, the Indian solution places the diaspora at a distinct disadvantage. In nations like Australia, Canada, or the US, having a religious leader as an employee of the government is equal to political meddling and interference with the practice of religion. It has no constitutional logic in the diaspora.  The outcome of the historical Indian solution is that Badal can and does interfere with religious freedom of Sikhs around the world whenever he meddles and interferes with the business of Akaal Takht and the SGPC.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 18, 2011)

Spnadmin Ji..
The SGPC pays the Jathedars...NOT the Punjab Govt.

The Central Govt holds the SGPC Elections via a Gurdwara Judicial commission. For POLITICAL expediency the Delhi govt has AVOIDED holding such elections (under Gurdwara Act 1925 sgpc elections every five years)..to KEEP certian incumbents in POWER//GS TOHRA was thus positioned for 25 YEARS !! This LONG PERIOD was to ENSURE Tohra ( a communist) successfully DESTROYED all Sikh Heritage buildings (kar sewa babas), destroyed Ancient handwritten manuscripts )kar SASKAAR sewa babas) successfully destroyed all Sikh Gurdwaras and Takhats by staffing them with unscrupoulus non-religious types of ******* that now occupy SGPC. Tohra only left when he DIED. All the damage of the past QUARTER CENTURY is visible.

The AKALI DAL...which also came into existence at the same time as the SGPC act...has been in CONTROL of SGPC since 1920...continously. the Congress delhi tried various proxies (becasue its SECULAR and thus unbale to take part)...BUT knows fully well that Akali Dal survives on SGPC GOLUCK...and thus so long as the COFFERS fo teh gurdwaras remain in Akali hands...no hope of destroying them....BUT obvioulsy then BADAL came along..and in perfect partnership with GS Tohra...DESTROYED BOTH tyhe Akali dal and the SGPC in one stroke !! The Central bigots rss agents had found the BEST WEAPON in BADAL...the perfect TRAITOR. So badal retained the name AKALI...but has changed the CONSITUTION to be SECULAR PUNJABI PARTY....yet it can take part in SGPC elections !!!! get the picture...Badal can do more damage than any Congressis....and yet remain "staunch Sikh":..to fool the sikhs. This time the SGPC voters are heavily CHRISTIAN, CLEAN SHAVEN, Biharees bhaiyahs, muslims...all badal voters. ANY and ALL amrtidharees known to be OPPOSITION have FAILED to become VOTERS...Gurdwara comission silent..DC's..raise their hands and say.."Orders from upstairs"...even Jathedar gurbachan Singh declared..I CANT DO ANYTHING. this is the real situation in Punjab Today.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 18, 2011)

Gyani ji

I stand corrected on who pays the salary of the Jathedar of Akal Takht and his staff. But either way the Jathedar is a tool of electoral politics in Punjab, 

Whether it is SGPC (governed by an Indian electoral commission as you pointed out) and therefore subject to electoral politics in Punjab, or Badal who controls SGPC, the religious liberty of the diaspora is severely compromised.

Either way Badal an Indian politician controls the diaspora.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 18, 2011)

Further clarifications obtained:

Actual background to the "environmental" spin on cleaning up the Vein river...It seesm vast crowds of SIKHS make it a "religious duty" to take a DIP in the Bein flowing past Sultanpur Lodhi especially at VASAKHI. It was to "satsify" this DEMAND that the Baba seechewaal undertook this kar sewa !! the "environmental" tag and Balleh balleh also helped pick up the Babas image..esp in the Diaspora..os he killed 2 proverbial birds with just 1 stone !! Plus factor is that the BABA Seechewall DERA is right beside the bein river !!..now we see the connection..Clean bein..MORE sikhs taking a BATH..more GOLUCK..jigsaw puzzle begins falling into place...no free lunch eh ?? Overnight the Environ Lobby shot the unknown  Bhagwaan chola wearing...Swami style...NIRMALA BABA Seechewaal sky high. ( I wont discuss the religious merits of bathing in rivers here even if Gurbani is very clear on this...)

2. The BJP MLA Ajit Shahi told 2 lies. Lie number one...This BEIN is NOT the Guru nanak bein at all..but somewhere else..( Remember HEMKUNT used to be in so many places and finally setled where its NOW )..so the RSS must be mulling whether it can do the hemkunt trick once agan and perhaps "reveal" the REAL BEIN to be soemwhere near to Ganga at hardwaar or paonta sahib etc...and so divert the sikhs away from Sultanpur !! heck IF the Hemkunt trick cna work so well..so cna this Bein Trick..ha ha.....couldnt hurt to try..   Lie Number 2. Excess water in the Bein causes flooding/seepage in farms of his constituency. This seepage/flooding was NOT due to excesswater BUT due to the EXCESS FILTH/GARBAGE.AFFLUENTS etc dumped into the Bein and casuing stagnation and flow problems. Had clean water been released into the Bein on time this year as always..the BAIN would have been swept CLEAN and begin flowing normally.

3. The SGPC did pass a resolution..but recommended.."action to be taken NEXT TIME !!" why not IMMEDIATELY/NOW/THIS TIME ?? only god knows. another example of Bending over backwards to please the BJP RSS combine. Apparently all this shennigans about the Bein not real river but a  FILTHY DRAIN etc type of insensitive remarks made to rile up SIKHS do not look like they "hurt sikh  religious sentiments"...Sikh religious sentiments are special breed..becasue they are only "hurt"  when the SGPC and its Badal master decides they are.


----------

